# Abby Report



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Six months ago, my Abby, an 11 year old Great Dane was diagnosed with liver cancer. She was given 6 months to live. Well, her 6 months are up so I decided to take her to the vet today to see where we stand. He ran a examined her and ran a blood panel. Her blood work was better today than it was 6 months ago. She appears no worse than then and even some better. I asked the vet if we just start the 6 month clock over again to which he replied, "She may even make it another year. This appears to be a very slow growing cancer."

So, needless to say, I'm a very happy dad today. It's great to get some good news for a change. :biggrin:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's fabulous! I'm happy for you and Abby! Cheers to many more great memories!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was just getting ready to PM you to ask how abby was doing and here you are, giving a report...

well, this is the week for good news....abby gets an excellent report card...

best news ever......i bet you're smiling ear to ear...i know i am.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fantastic news Bill!!! And cheers to Abby!!! She's one lucky girl...no doubt if she were on doomnuggets that she wouldn't have lasted this long!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am very happy for both you and Abby


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

YAY Abby!!!! I'm so happy for both of you!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How wonderful for Abby and for You! Thats the type of news I love hearing! Now that makes for a celebration! New toy perhaps for Abby!!!!!!!!!!! JK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But a possibliity!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What wonderful news! Not only is Abby a tough girl, so has a great dog dad taking care of her. She is lucky to have you. So happy for you both! :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is really good news! I am happy for both of you.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay for you and Abby!!

You know... my horse lasted 13 years after his first "6 months left to live" diagnosis. Just sayin'. :wink:


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I just love good news, grats and fingers crossed the 1 year turns into several!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Yaaay Abby!!!:biggrin1:

Good for you both.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That is fantastic i hope that she keeps making it years and years!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This is so awesome Bill! Glad to hear your Abby is doing well and going strong. :]


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, I can't believe it was 6 months ago when you originally told us about Abby. Time flies. Awesome news, obviously you are thrilled and we are too, every day is precious when it comes to our pups. I hope her health keeps going strong. 
Thanks for the update, I was wondering how she was doing.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

:biggrin: I second what Pimzilla said.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations on such good news and good luck to you and Abby.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks ot all of you for the kind comments. :biggrin:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Great News Bill! Good for you and Abby!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats great news, I'm really happy for you guys, hope she keeps going strong.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm so happy for you! Best of luck to both of you


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

WooHoo! That's awesome news. Nice to hear that she has improved. She's one tough girl.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, that is GREAT news!!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

This is awesome news!! I have been wondering on occasion how Abbey and you were doing, and appreciate hearing your update. Time to keep on enjoying each other!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Six months ago, my Abby, an 11 year old Great Dane was diagnosed with liver cancer. She was given 6 months to live. Well, her 6 months are up so I decided to take her to the vet today to see where we stand. He ran a examined her and ran a blood panel. Her blood work was better today than it was 6 months ago. She appears no worse than then and even some better. I asked the vet if we just start the 6 month clock over again to which he replied, "She may even make it another year. This appears to be a very slow growing cancer."
> 
> So, needless to say, I'm a very happy dad today. It's great to get some good news for a change. :biggrin:


 that;s awesome news man!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

great news,you must be elated ,karen


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats great news


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i did not ask Bill for permission to post this.

He can yell at me another time.

Abby, his precious dog, died peacefully a week or so ago.

She lived a long time with liver cancer and told Bill when it was her time.

She was loved and will be missed.

Even though Bill is no longer here, I wanted to tell those who knew him and knew Abby.

and, let's see.....if she were diagnosed six months before bill's post, i believe she was eleven.....so she lived to be twelve and that's pretty good from what i hear...about great danes....especially a dane with liver cancer.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My deepest condolences to Bill even though he probably won't see this. No matter when we lose our friend, it's always too soon. But I agree, a Great Dane living to 12, especially with liver cancer, is a great testament to good nutrition.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know that dog meant so much to Bill and he was so dedicated to her and her health and wellbeing. If you talk with him re, please let him know I'm so sorry to hear about Abby, and please give him my very best wishes at the same time.

And, I forgot to add, thanks for telling us re, I've often wondered how Abby was getting on.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate to hear that. I still think about Bill, and have wonderd how Abby was doing. RIP Abby. :rip: I really wish Bill would come back. :frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I hate to hear that. I still think about Bill, and have wonderd how Abby was doing. RIP Abby. :rip: I really wish Bill would come back. :frown:


Me too. i think he really has been irreplaceable here.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I am so sad to hear this.... :Cry:


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear this also,i cant believe i didnt see this post before and i feel so bad,please come back to the forum Bill,i know you really helped me out and alot of others here,take care....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i spoke to bill....what he said was that he had hoped an update would be given....

i do not think he's coming back. he has moved on to other things....including but not limited to a very lovely lady....... he was burned out from many many years....of helping people on a variety of forums....

he very much appreciates the outpouring of all the caring for both him and Abby.....and says she had a great life and that she told him when it was time.....very peaceful.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for Bill - I don't know many other people who have helped so much and he deserves a retirement from training people.

For folks who weren't here when Bill was here, you should read his raw feeding guide. Simple, yet covers everything!

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if not for bill first, i'd still be home cooking.

if not for bill, i would not have come here and found a warm and fuzzy group of mentors.....

if not for bill, i would not have the ulcer he gave me and i gave back in spades.

we are friends and i respect his decision to move on......

we all do at some point.....for him, i think he burned his way through several forums, proudly banned from most of them...until now, when it was time to walk away, head held high.

never compromised in his beliefs....gotta give him props for that.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Abby. I often wondered how she was, and hearing this is so sad; but knowing she had a good life and a peaceful end is truly all that matters. 
I hope that Bill is finding happiness in all his endeavors. He deserves it.
Thanks Re for letting us know and passing all our words of thanks, condolences, and well wishes to him.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That is just wonderful!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> That is just wonderful!


Are you doing what I did, and read the first page thinking this was a new thread? Coz I almost posted the same thing! I wasnt around here when the thread first came up, so I didnt even realise Abby was sick

RIP Abby


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i posted it here, because this was the last thread started.....so those who had posted here would be notified.

i'm sorry you didn't know...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Re, for the update. My heart hurts for him. I miss having Bill around although I know everyone needs to move on in their own time, he didn't talk about Abby and Thor too much but I loved reading about them when he did. She certainly was a loved and had a great dad, I hope that he is able to find peace in time if he hasn't already...

RIP Abby


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Magicre~ Thanks for sharing that info. Sad to read it though. R.I.P. Abbey.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

magicre said:


> i did not ask Bill for permission to post this.
> 
> He can yell at me another time.
> 
> ...


is this why bill hasn't been on?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> is this why bill hasn't been on?


no, bill decided it was time for him to pursue other interests, including a nice lady with whom he is very happy.


----------

